# William Steinberg



## OperaGeek (Aug 15, 2014)

Apologies if this is addressed in a previous thread, but I'm looking for some input on the recordings of William Steinberg.

I have heard his Boston/DG recordings (the few he made...), and like them very much. I am tempted by the big EMI Icon box featuring mostly Pittsburgh Symphony recordings from the '50s, but I am a bit wary about the sound. I have only heard a handful of Steinberg's Angel/EMI recordings, and the sound quality was nothing to write home about. Anyone who has heard (parts of) this set?

Also, I understand that Steinberg made quite a few recordings with the Pittsburgh Symphony on the Command label, the rights of which now reportedly belong to Universal Classics. I understand that the recordings included, i.a., complete sets of the Beethoven and Brahms symphonies. Anyone who has heard these Command recordings?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

The Rachmaninov 2nd Symphony on the Command label has some unusual traits & I like it. I don´t find everything among the things I heard of interest though, but taste varies. The Beethoven symphonies are highly esteemed by some, for example.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bruckner Symphony #7. William Steinberg/Pittsburgh Symphony. One of his best recordings.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

My all time favorite Brahms symphonies recordings.


----------



## jdcbr (Jul 21, 2014)

The Command Beethoven 7th is great!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Basically, Steinberg was an efficient kapellmeister, producing reliable performances without usually being memorable.
From that time period I prefer Charles Munch, Fritz Reiner and Pierre Monteux.


----------



## jimsumner (Jul 7, 2013)

His DGG recording of Holst's Planets is quite good.

Memorable, some would say.


----------



## OperaGeek (Aug 15, 2014)

SONNET CLV said:


> View attachment 49559
> 
> 
> My all time favorite Brahms symphonies recordings.


I'm really hoping for a CD issue of these recordings, as I have heard others, too, describe them as outstanding. Don't expect it to happen any time soon, though.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

When I was a kid the Steinberg/Brahms seemed to be all over the place. I thought that was the only complete set available.


----------

